# Gaming mouse DPI



## domokun

I have the logitech mx-518, with DPI I can change from 400 DPI up to 1600 DPI. What is DPI and how can i utilize this mouse?
It seems, the more DPI the better, but if I put my DPI up to 1600, then its too sensative to use, do I need to turn down sensitivity in windows?
How can I best ulilize my gaming mouse?


----------



## TylerBello

DPI=dots per inch

Your mouse has on the fly DPI change ability. Which is great







. It allows for you to be sniping one minute(low sensitivity),and in combat the next(high sensitvity). It mostly helps for FPS's although the sensitivity change can be good going from word processing to photo editing.

You can change your mouse sensitivity settings within the specific game you are playing.


----------



## domokun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TylerBello*
DPI=dots per inch

Your mouse has on the fly DPI change ability. Which is great








. It allows for you to be sniping one minute(low sensitivity),and in combat the next(high sensitvity). It mostly helps for FPS's although the sensitivity change can be good going from word processing to photo editing.

You can change your mouse sensitivity settings within the specific game you are playing.


so do i want to keep it in the middle, so i can switch around in games?


----------

